# Where can i buy cheap water tanks..in Austrilia...



## jenniferalba0283 (Oct 3, 2011)

I m looking for an affordable rain water tank for my home...can any one advise...


----------



## chifin (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi. Major hardware stores such as Bunnings stock rain-water tanks for homes (or can order them in, if not stocked). Otherwise there is always a tank specialist in any city (or town). Yellow pages search (or google) will find one.


----------



## Investment Guru (Jul 14, 2011)

There is this site watertanksdirectory.com.au maybe you can check it out and hope it helps.


----------

